# snakehead



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

this is my 8$ snakehead,what do you think?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sweeeet and dirt cheap! What size?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Its a looker


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

4"


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

nice sh but it will probably be moved because its in the wrong forum


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet :nod:


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wrong forum, but great looking snakehead









What are your plans for the future?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to non-p forum pix


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

cool sh, just keep that f*cker away from the east coast. they're taking over down here and adapting nicely. really threatening indigenous fish.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

nice redline. That guy is going to get huge in a hurry.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice looking bugger


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice, where did you buy it from?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

how fast will it grow.
I bought it from aqua tropical in mtl


----------



## Glooty-Us-Maximus (May 13, 2004)

351winsor said:


> how fast will it grow.
> I bought it from aqua tropical in mtl
> [snapback]832609[/snapback]​


I've heard of nearly a foot in the first three weeks.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

351winsor said:


> how fast will it grow.
> I bought it from aqua tropical in mtl
> [snapback]832609[/snapback]​


I've got my snakeheads for about a year by now and they are 26''. But they can grow twice that size, altough this is not likely in a home aquarium.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What size tank will this guy be in once he matures?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Glooty-Us-Maximus said:


> I've heard of nearly a foot in the first three weeks.
> [snapback]836396[/snapback]​












nice red line


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> What size tank will this guy be in once he matures?
> [snapback]836480[/snapback]​


That was my question too, but no reply


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> What size tank will this guy be in once he matures?
> [snapback]836480[/snapback]​


sorry for taking so long to reply.He will be in a 55 gal.48"x12"x21".is that goood.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

no. you need at least 200- 220


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

351winsor said:


> sorry for taking so long to reply.He will be in a 55 gal.48"x12"x21".is that goood.
> [snapback]837064[/snapback]​


A fullgrown redline will require an extremely large tank. IMO, one that is at the least 3' in depth for turning room and at the least 7' in length and 28" in height for swimming area. I'd start saving up now. . .


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

351winsor said:


> sorry for taking so long to reply.He will be in a 55 gal.48"x12"x21".is that goood.
> [snapback]837064[/snapback]​


Not good at all







The dimensions that Slanted said are sounding a lot better, but are still too small IMO. These fish can grow over a meter! So you can imagine that a HUGE tank is needed









But if you have the space it is one of the most impressive fish to own







(that is just my opinion)


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

f*ck,thats no good.I have no money are extra tank space.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

351winsor said:


> f*ck,thats no good.I have no money are extra tank space.
> [snapback]838771[/snapback]​


Id start looking to sell it now then


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

deffinately sell it, no-one will want it when its bigger. Try and get some dwarf shs instead.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> deffinately sell it, no-one will want it when its bigger. Try and get some dwarf shs instead.
> [snapback]838864[/snapback]​


good answer.
if you can get a red you should be able to get bleheir or gachua.
dixon


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

351winsor said:


> f*ck,thats no good.I have no money are extra tank space.
> [snapback]838771[/snapback]​


Why didn't you collect information about giant snakeheads BEFORE you bought it? Just one google search would have learned you that they grow over a meter and need a big and wide tank









Edit: you will need that extra tankspace fast. My SH grew to 26'' in one year.

BTW: I'm from The Netherlands and I know that snakeheads are illegal in the US, but are they illegal too in Canada? Just want to know


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn! nice man.
I realy enjoy the Sn glad to see they are still around.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

thanks man.And no they aren't illegal in canada.I think.


----------

